# إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*أردت أن تكون مشاركتي رقم100 عبارة عن ...*​ 
*طلبة رجوع من شخص سجين "أعلان توبة"* 
*إلهي .....أمنيتي !!! *
*هذا هو ما في داخلي.*
*ولكن أن تكون أنت أمنيتي .....**لالالا*
*أنا لم أقصد هذا مع أني أتمني ولكن.....*
*أنت هو أبي وأنا أبنك ولكن.....*
*أسمي محفور في يدك ولي مكان في قلبك ولكن.....*
*...... ولكن ......*
*كل هذا صار سراب ويمثل لي الأن الماضي الجميل** ...الماضي...*
*فمـــــ أفعل ـــــاذا أو مـــــ أقول ــــــاذا...؟*​ 
*ربي من كل قلبي سأصرح لك بكل ما بداخلي... فأمنيتي الأن هي........*
*أن أعود أليك **أعود **كنت أتمني ..*
*أن أعود اليك بقوتي وبقدرتي وفي الوقت الذي أحدده أنا ....ولكن*
*لم أستطيع أن أفعل*
*والأن** أنا الذي اطلب منك يا أبي أن تعيدني اليك لأنني.... *
*لا أستطيع أن أعود وحدي*
*فقيودي** تقيدني **والقضبان تمنعني عن الخروج من سجن خطيتي وأثامي*​ 
*صرت وحيداً شريداً **ليلي عليَ يقسو وإن لاح الفجر تلطمني ذكرياتي المريره*​ 
*فأرتمي علي فراشي وأبكي وبصوتي أتنهد ........**ولكن لا أمل*
*فياليتك تكون أنت ياأبي الأمل فأنت بالفعل أخر أمل لي*​ 
*وإن أقتربت مني ستسمع نبضات قلبي الحزين وهو يصرخ بلسان حصرته*
*ويقول...*
*يخسارة سنين ضيعه يا قلب حزين بيمـــــــوت*
*ياليلي بتيجي قسيــه يا دموع بقي ليكي صوت*
*كل نور في بقي ظلام*
*وكل فرحة أتبدلت بكوم الآم* 
*المهم أني بقيت بقايا*

*إنســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*​

*فإن أقترب ستسمعه *
*وإن أردت أن تظل بعيداً فلن تسمعه*
*فستظل أنت بعيد *
*وأنا هنا أموت يومياً وأنا وحيد *
*فياليتك .................تأتي لتعيدني أليك*
*فأنــــــــــا** الذي أطلب منك الأن*​ 
*أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني*
*أعتبرني كالعازر وأقمني*
*أعتبرني كاللص وعدني*
*بأن أكون معك وتكون أنت معي*​ 
*أرجـــوك يا أبــــ **أنا أحتاجك **ـــــي*​ 
*شخص سجين **يعلن توبته*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*اولا مبروك على المشاركه ال 100*

*ثانيا انا مش عارفه اقول ايه على الكلام ده ولا اعلق نص تعليق بس بجد كاتب متالق*



> *لا أستطيع أن أعود وحدي
> فقيودي تقيدني والقضبان تمنعني عن الخروج من سجن خطيتي وأثامي*
> *صرت وحيداً شريداً ليلي عليَ يقسو وإن لاح الفجر تلطمني ذكرياتي المريره*
> *فأرتمي علي فراشي وأبكي وبصوتي أتنهد ........**ولكن لا أمل*
> *فياليتك تكون أنت ياأبي الأمل فأنت بالفعل أخر أمل لي*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*صلاة رائعة يا امير

الرب يباركك*


----------



## Twin (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*أشكركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أشكركم من كل قلبي *​*صلوا من أجلي*
*فأنا لا أستحق*​*سلام*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

مش عارفة اوقول اية ربنا معكم ديما


----------



## ماريان مرمر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

ربنا معكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت مريان*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> ربنا معكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم


 
*شكراً أخت مريان علي مرورك الرقيق*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## eva.f (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

دى اول مره ليا فى الدخول على هذا المنتدى 
وده اول موضوع شدنى انى افتحه وأقرأه لان كلنا محتاجين لتوبه حقيقيه 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

حقيقى دة مش جديد عليك
كلامك بجد اكتر من رائع

ربنا يدينا كلنااااا يارب
وفعلا بامانة





> *فياليتك تكون أنت ياأبي الأمل فأنت بالفعل أخر أمل لي*


 
هو فعلا كدة اخر امل لينا ربنا
ربنا يعوضك يا امير
وصليلناااااااااا


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

فياليتك تكون أنت ياأبي الأمل فأنت بالفعل أخر أمل لي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

صلاة جميلة جدآ يا امير

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*سلام وعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فيتا*

*أولاً *​*مرحباً بكي معنا في منتدي الكنيسة كنيستنا الإلكترونية*​*وثانياً*​


eva.f قال:


> دى اول مره ليا فى الدخول على هذا المنتدى
> وده اول موضوع شدنى انى افتحه وأقرأه لان كلنا محتاجين لتوبه حقيقيه
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


*ربنا يبارك حياتك أيضاً ونتمني ان نراكي دائماً معنا *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فيتا*



vetaa قال:


> حقيقى دة مش جديد عليك
> كلامك بجد اكتر من رائع




*أيه الكلام ال يخوف دة*
*الواحد كدة يغره المجد الباطل*
*ويقول بقي قديس*
*:new6::new6::new6:*
*شكراً لشعورك يا أخت فيتا *​


vetaa قال:


> ربنا يدينا كلنااااا يارب
> وفعلا بامانة
> 
> هو فعلا كدة اخر امل لينا ربنا




*أمين*​


vetaa قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا امير
> وصليلناااااااااا


 
*مين مين *
*أنتي بتقصديني أنا ؟؟؟؟*
*ههههههههه*
*دخلتي حارة سد*
*:smil15::smil15::smil15:*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي سامحني يافادي*


سامحنى يا فادى قال:


> فياليتك تكون أنت ياأبي الأمل فأنت بالفعل أخر أمل لي


 
*بالفعل هو أخر أمل*
*شكراً لمرورك أخي سامحني يافادي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فراشة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدآ يا امير​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


*شكراً ليكي يا فراشة *
*علي مرورك الجميل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

الله صلاه جمياة اوي
ربنا يباركك
صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## Gogopeka (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

*هااااااااااااااااى توين
راااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد بجد بجد 
بس دى مش مجاملة علشان اخويا 
وربنا يفك سجنك
هههههههههههههه
:yahoo:​*


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

فياليتك .................تأتي لتعيدني أليك
فأنــــــــــا الذي أطلب منك الأن

أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني
أعتبرني كالعازر وأقمني
أعتبرني كاللص وعدني
بأن أكون معك وتكون أنت معي

أرجـــوك يا أبــــ أنا أحتاجك ـــــي

صلاه جميلة جدااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emadjesus (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

سلام لكم


فعلا شى جميل جداا هو  اعلان التوبة  ودا اللى محتاجينة فى حياتنا وربنا يباركك وفعلا دى صلاة فوق الروعة ومفيش كلمات اقدر اعبر عنها ودا فكرنى بقصة جميلة قرتها وهى:


قصة قديمة ان الله قال لأحد ملائكته :



 "*أنزل الي الارض و احضر لي اثمن شيء في   العالم " 
  هبط الملاك الي الارض ، و عبر التلال و الوديان و البحار
 و الانهار باحثاً عن اثمن شيء في العالم ، و بعد عدة 
سنوات نزل الملاك الي ساحة قتال ، و رأي جندياً شجاعاً 
جداً مات للتو من الجراحات التي اصابته و هو يدافع عن 
وطنه ، امسك الملاك بنقطة من دم الجندي و احضرها امام 
عرش الله و قال : 
" ايها السيد الرب  بالتأكيد هذة هي أثمن شيء في العالم " 
 اثمن شيء في العالم 
  فقال له الرب " حقاً ... هذا شيء عظيم ثمين في نظري و لكن ليس هو اثمن شيء في العالم " 
  و هكذا عاد الملاك الي الارض ، ليبحث عن اثمن شيء في العالم ، و ذهب الي مستشفي حيث كانت ممرضة راقدة من جرا مرض مرعب لحق بها بسبب تمريضها لأخرين ، و عند خروج النفس الاخير ، التقط الملاك هذا النفس و أتي به الي كرسي القضاء و هو يقول : 
  " حقاً ايها السيد الرب ، بالتأكيد يكون هذا هو اثمن شيء في العالم " 
    ابتسم الرب للملاك و قال : 
  " حقاً ايها الملاك ان بذل الذات عن الاخرين هو تقدمة ثمينة جداً في نظري ، و لكن ليس هذا هو اثمن ما في العالم " 
  عاد الملاك الي الارض ، و اخذ يتجول هذة المرة لسنوات اطول ، فرأي شخصاً فظاً شريراً ، منطلقاً في غابة مظلمة .لقد كان ذاهباً الي كوخ عدوه ليحرقه . و عندما أقترب من الكوخ كان الضوء ينبعث خافياً من نوافذ الكوخ ، اذ كان أفراد سكان المنزل دون توقع لمجيئه يمارسون اعمالهم ، اقترب الرجل و نظر من النافذة فنظر الزوجة تضع طفلها الصغير علي الوسادة و هي تعلمه الصلاة ،و توصيه ان يشكر الله علي جميع بركاته ، لما ابصر الرجل هذا المنظر نسي ما اقبل اليه ، و تذكر طفولته و كيف كانت امه تضعه علي الفراش و تعلمه الصلاة الي الله 
  ذاب قلب الرجل فيه و انحدرت دمعة علي وجنتيه أمسك الملاك بالدمعة و طار بها الي الله و هو يقول : 
 "ايها العزيز ، ان هذة هي اثمن ما في الوجود دمعة التوبة " 
  ابتسم الرب بأبتهاج و قال 
  حقاً ايها الملاك ....لقد احضرت اثمن شيء في العالم*


دموع التوبة... التي تفتح السماء 
  اطلب التوبة في كل لحظة و لا  تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة 


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

كلام فى منتهى الروعة والجمال


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

يارب سلام 
الله ياامير الموضوع جميل جدا جدا ربنا يباركك
واعجبنى خالص (فياليتك نكون انت ياأبى الامل فانت بالفعل اخر امل لى )
يارب ساعدنى على اعلان توبه حقيقيه 
توبنى يارب فاتوب
                                                         صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## اميره الحياه (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

يارب  سامحني   عل  كل شء  معرفه او بغير معرفه


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*



Meriamty قال:


> فياليتك .................تأتي لتعيدني أليك
> فأنــــــــــا الذي أطلب منك الأن
> 
> أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني
> ...


آمين
يالها من كلمات رائعة​


----------



## sony_33 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

كلام جميل  يصل من القلب الى القلب
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2008)

> أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني
> أعتبرني كالعازر وأقمني
> أعتبرني كاللص وعدني
> بأن أكون معك وتكون أنت معي​


صلاة اكثر من رائعة ياامير​ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

*



فإن أقترب ستسمعه 
وإن أردت أن تظل بعيداً فلن تسمعه
فستظل أنت بعيد 
وأنا هنا أموت يومياً وأنا وحيد 
فياليتك .................تأتي لتعيدني أليك
فأنــــــــــا الذي أطلب منك الأن


أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني
أعتبرني كالعازر وأقمني
أعتبرني كاللص وعدني
بأن أكون معك وتكون أنت معي


أرجـــوك يا أبــــ أنا أحتاجك ـــــي
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

سلام المسيح معنا جميعا

شكرا على  روعة الصلاة​


----------



## gonees (8 يوليو 2008)

كلام فوق الوصف ومؤثر جداااااااااااا 
هو فعلا احنا محتاجين ان ربنا يخرجنا من سجن الخطية بس هو واقف علي الباب بيخبط لازم تيجي مني انا الاول خطوة اني افتحله الباب


----------



## فادي البغدادي (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

يا سلام .. كلام عذب و كأني انا المتكلم و كأن الدعاء نابع من اعماق دواخلي .... الرب يباركك عزيزي و يملي حياتنا من فيض بركاته و يمن علينا بغفرانه لخطايانا .....آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## rozeb (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

"]صلاء جميلة جدا وكلام اجمل ربنا يعطينا جميعا توبة حقييقية ويكون معانا  وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتيك


----------



## R_love_Y (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

لرب يبارك ويقوي شعبه​


----------



## اميره الحياه (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إلهي .....أمنيتي "أعلان توبة"*

ربنا يكون معك  ميرنا  يبارك   اسمكي  وارجو منك ان  انا محتاجه الى الصلاه   ارجو ان تذكريني في صلاتك شكرا لكي


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

صلات جميلة

ربينا  يستجيب لكل  من  يتضرع لهو

سلام  و نعمة المسيح مع كل المسيحيين و محتاجي الصلاة​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *أردت أن تكون مشاركتي رقم100 عبارة عن ...*​
> ...




موضوع حلو  لاننا يجب ان نشكر الرب فى ضيقاتنا 

تعالو الى ايها المتعبون وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم   
شكراا[/b]


----------



## دموع البابا (20 أغسطس 2008)

هو فعلا كدة اخر امل لينا ربنا
ربنا يعوضك يا امير
وصليلناااااااااا


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## محمد فى قلوبنا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الامل لايكون إلا بالوقوف مع الله تعالى حتى يقف معاك في الشدة


----------



## محمد فى قلوبنا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الامل لايكون إلا بالوقوف مع الله تعالى حتى يقف معاك في الشدة


----------



## مورا مارون (19 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنايدينا كلنا حكمة هذا السجين 

امين​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد فى قلوبنا قال:


> الامل لايكون إلا بالوقوف مع الله تعالى حتى يقف معاك في الشدة


 

تجي على فين يعني؟؟​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاه رااااااااااائعه  

وكلام اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع 

اجمل تقييم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااائعه​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

*مر من السنين أربع سنوات علي هذه الصلاه*
*يوم أن كنت أتمزق من الخطيه وقسوتها وكأنني مذبوح وأعافر للحياه وللبقاء*

*أربع سنوات علي أعلاني لأحتياجي لك يا أبي ......*
*أربع سنوات تمتعت معك في القليل منها وفي الكثير كنت أتمرغ في طين الخطيه*

*ولكني أعود الأن ومن جديد وبعد الأربع سنوات أتذكر هذه الصلاه التي أعتبرتها أنا تعبيراُ لحالي*
*أعود لها الأن وأعلن من جديد أحتياجي لك*
*فأنا وإن قسوت عليك أن تسامح*
*وإن ضعفت أنت تقوي*
*وإن أنكرت أنت تعيدني لك من جديد وتغفر*

*يارب أرحمني أنا الخاطي*
*وتوبني لك لأتوب*
*فأنت تعلم أنك بالفعل أخر أمل لي*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة رائعة...*
*ان اتيت متأخرا فاعذرني...اشكرك حبيبي والرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*أعتبرني كالخروف الضال وأنقذني*
*أعتبرني كالعازر وأقمني*
*أعتبرني كاللص وعدني*
*بأن أكون معك وتكون أنت معي*​ 
*أرجـــوك يا أبــــ **أنا أحتاجك **ـــــي

آمين
كلمات راااااائعة
أشكرك أستاذى
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم

*​


----------



## Twin (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*MY LORD & MY GOD*




*i want back*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*لا تبكى بكاء. يتراءف عند صوت صراخك . حينما يسمع يستجيب لك(إش 30 : 19)[/q-bible]*


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*واثق فيك يا ربي*​ 
*أكيد أصغيت لصلاتي *
*وكلي ثقة أنك الأن تعمل*
*وإن كنت لا أري ما أنت صانعه الأن ولكني أنتظر خلاصك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*[q-bible]وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة. يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون. يمشون ولا يُعيَون" (إشعياء 31:40)[/q-bible]*


----------



## mr _mr (8 فبراير 2011)

بصرحة الموضوع جميل جدا دة اول موضوع يشدنى ان افتحة واقراة لان كلنا محتاجين لتوبة حقيقية ربنا يعوض تعب محباتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ماجو2010 (8 فبراير 2011)

*أرجـــوك يا أبــــ أنا أحتاجك ـــــي*
*جميل جدآ ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

